# My First Kitchen Utensil



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

We did home made gifts this Christmas and I made this walnut spoon. It was more challenging than I thought it would be.









This image was cropped when uploaded here. This is the original image:

http://s436.photobucket.com/user/knottree/media/547534_616639431705550_165337542_n.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice. Here's what I did for some Christmas presents, in cherry:









Mostly shaped with my Millers Falls cigar spokeshave, a gouge, and curved cabinet scrapers.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool looking spoons lads.


----------

